# The four seasons



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

How could we forget such a classic (literally lol)? Now with late winter in the northern hemisphere and late summer in the south, this great piece suits the weather.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

This is the very piece that got me into CM. I cried like a baby the first few times I lstened to it. My ears had never heard such beauty before.

I still LOVE it!


----------



## Guest (Mar 16, 2019)

I don't know it. Any good?


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Too many seassons, too little music.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

One of my favorite pieces of CM. Some don't seem to like it much, that's their thing. There are any number of great recordings, pick one.


----------



## LezLee (Feb 21, 2014)

My favourite version is the wonderful Red Priest. They certainly divide opinion and a lot of purists hate them. I love them!


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Oldhoosierdude said:


> One of my favorite pieces of CM. Some don't seem to like it much, that's their thing. There are any number of great recordings, pick one.


The old, old I Musici recording with Felix Ayo!


----------



## fluteman (Dec 7, 2015)

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> How could we forget such a classic (literally lol)? Now with late winter in the northern hemisphere and late summer in the south, this great piece suits the weather.


One could even say Vivaldi's music is -- gasp -- underrated! He was a bigger star than J.S. Bach in his day. Bach transcribed a number of Vivaldi's pieces for organ (including the one in the clips below) due to what can only be called popular demand. Nowadays, only the Four Seasons is instantly recognizable to most listeners, even those who listen to a lot of classical music. That's too bad, though I agree that Bach deserves his much greater prestige today.


----------

